# Short Arm / leg cast removal code



## kathleenl (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning,
I am new to Ortho Coding and am searching for the correct cpt code to use for the removal of a short let or short arm cast when my providers did not apply the cast originally.  The codes I find are for long arm/leg.  

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks
Kathleen


----------

